# First time using the boring bar



## paul_cpu (Aug 29, 2020)

I am in Australia in Victoria, we are in lock down and the weather has been sad.  Today I spent hours outside looking for stuff to "machine".


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mikey (Aug 29, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> I am in Australia in Victoria, we are in lock down and the weather has been sad.  Today I spent hours outside looking for stuff to "machine".



I suggest you reduce the stick out of your bar from the holder to the bare minimum required for the bore depth, and kick up your feed rate so you produce chips that look like a coiled spring. Your accuracy and finish will greatly improve.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks Mikey.  Still learning so thanks for the tips.  I'm still worried about the post hitting the spinning parts, and getting a view on what's going on.  That was literally the first time I have use that bit.  I'll do some more today and see how I go.


----------



## mikey (Aug 29, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> I'm still worried about the post hitting the spinning parts, and getting a view on what's going on.



This is why we have carriage stops. If you don't have one, make one. They are really useful for boring to precision depths.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

Ahh right.  See good thing I posted this


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 30, 2020)

Fforget the weather and start  a new project that is absolutely a must have, and that is a carriage stop.
If you need it once, you'll need it again so here's a good one to copy from , it is a tried and true carriage stop by our very own Mikey:








						A Carriage Stop
					

A Carriage Stop  (Originally made for an Emco Compact 8 Lathe)     The carriage stop above was made for a good friend who is new to machining but does not own a milling machine so I designed and built it for him. I realize that most guys don’t own an Emco lathe but I think this one is generic...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

That's the thing, due to lock down my shed build is halted.  My lathe in under my veranda for now.  No light, and it's very cold.  So day time only for me at the moment for me.

Yes I need to make this, as well as a carriage lock.  I do not have a drill press or mill.


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2020)

Until you get a mill, move your carriage to the max depth you want and put a Sharpie mark on the ways. When boring, stop when you reach it.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

Ha ha ha, until I get a mill, very presumptuous.  I have already been looking.  They cost a lot.  If there a smaller one I can use/buy that will get me buy for a while.


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2020)

Presumptuous perhaps, but not everything is round. Eventually we all figure this out. With a mill and lathe, most things become possible. They are the price of personal growth ...


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

My response was in jest.  We all know I will get a mill.  I mean I'm invested now right.  My wife not so much..


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, wives can be a problem ...


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## savarin (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm still looking for a small mill (OK, any size mill) up here after 7 years.
My vertical slide does some of the jobs I wanted but is a bit of a pain to set up.
I still need to make a carriage stop but the "G" clamp and steel bar have served fine so far.
My two lads are in full lockdown in Melbourne so I know what you are going through.
Stay safe and take care.


----------



## savarin (Aug 30, 2020)

That looked like a bit of brass you were parting off but didnt sound like it.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

It was brass.


----------



## savarin (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice cut.
When you get to parting steel try to keep the cut as close to the chuck as possible to lessen any chatter that could arise.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes, I learn this the hard way and broke the tip on steel.  I ordered some new bits.  I will re-record once they arrive.


----------

